# Round 3



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Parting everything out. PM me if your interested in any parts.*




I am 21 years old and cars are my life I been in racing since I was 5, I use to race quarter midgets (beefed up lawn mower engines) up intill I was 14. Then I started to race micro sprint. These are sprint cars that had 250cc motorcycle engines or 600cc motorcycle engines. I raced those for 3 years and my dad past away and so we had to sell everything. I am doing all these builds to eventually owning my own garage one day. My dad was always my inspiration and I never wanted to let him down so I saved up every penny I could to build my own track car.

Well about a year and a half ago I built a 2.9L VR6 and before the build I had a stock vr6 on c2 42# software and injectors the car leaned out and threw a rod so that's what made me start the build. I had the c2 630cc software and injectors for the built motor and made 368whp at 10 psi and 434whp at 15 psi leaning out at 5400rpms. I took the car of the road because it was having trouble going into 3rd when shifting hard so now I will be putting a fresh rebuilt transmission in and my peloquin LSD. Now I am going to step up my game and go for 600whp-700whp mainly for the track and sometimes weekend driving to shows. Never had a problem with C2 I just wanted something better for at the track that I could adjust some settings such as 2-step/Launch control and boost by gear so that's why I went with Lugtronic Standalone. I will be posting pics of my new build. 

Parts list-

Engine:
2.9L Wiseco pistons 9:1 comp
Eurospec 4340 forged rods
ARP Main stud, rod bolt, and head studs
5 angle valve job
Ported and polish head
SP 263 cams
Supertech exhaust valves +1.8MM
Supertech intake valves +3MM
Titanium Retainers
HD Dual valve springs
OEM lifters

Lugtronic Standalone
870cc injectors
(3) Walbro 255lph 
Eurospec 3-5 bar FPR


Turbo-
T67 .82 A/R Will be upgrading to PT6765 
Precision 600hp intercooler
HKS SSQV BOV might buy a Tial 50mm BOV but I want to see how the HKS does


Stock transmission with fresh rebuilt 
Peloquin LSD w/ARP bolt kit
Stage 3 DSS axles
Competition Twin disc clutch
MH 23x7.5x15 slicks I am going to see how I do with these slicks and go from there.

I will also changing ALL the suspension bushings such as control arm bushings, sway bar bushings, tie rods, ball joints etc.



GOAL is to have EVERYTHING done by April 2011.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice we have a very similar build. 

The I just gave my buddy with an evo my 50mm because his hks isn't holding 30psi to redline. Id just do it before since the flanges are different. Save yourself the headache and the 50mm>hks sound. lol :thumbup:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah I just want to see how it holds, I see some people have luck with them some people don't. I already have it and I have it for sale in the FI classifieds if someone buys it I'll get the tial if not I'll just keep it and run if for a little bit. I don't want to spend money on something I already have inless I have to haha. Thanks for in put.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

did you lean out at 15psi because you had a stock fuel pump ? I dont wanna lean out on your exact fueling i bought off you


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I had a intank walbro and leaned out at 5400rpms then I added another walbro pump and never got to dyno it agian. Ran 15 psi with the second fuel pump for 2 months. Then took the car apart.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Was about to swap my LSD from my old transmission to my fresh rebuilt trans and saw this. 





















What could cause this? 

The input shaft on the old transmission has a little play and the new transmission has little to none. Could that be my problem or should I inspect the clutch and see if anything is wrong. 

Any Idea's?


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

May be your crank is walking axially....


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Its a Spec clutch, thats the first problem. 

GL with the build, make sure your back cylinders are a bit richer than the front ones.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I think it might be the throw out bearing I took it out and it looked pretty bad. This clutch isn't even 10,000 miles old never really drove it hard. Before I tore the car down it did start to make a noise when down shifting from 5th-4th and 4th-3rd. It drove good for a while and then started to hear the noise and thought it was a synchroniser so I tore the car apart.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good man:thumbup: 

What are you doing for trans gears at 600-700whp? 

Stock are holding on mine at ~400whp/tq, but I think 600-700 and they'd be toast.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks slcturbo. I will be giving the stock transmission with peloquin LSD a try and see how it holds up if it fails I will probably pick up a SQS 4sp dog box gears.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Bthornton10 said:


> Thanks slcturbo. I will be giving the stock transmission with peloquin LSD a try and see how it holds up if it fails I will probably pick up a SQS 4sp dog box gears.


 Cool. Big hotside/turbine wheel, slicks w/ a nice sidewall, and leaving something on the table w/ mounts/bushings will all help preserve that trans imo.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

looks like I am going to need a new clutch and flywheel.... 






































Hot spots on flywheel? Probably warped from the heat which made it hit the case inside the transmission? I don't know that's my guess.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

did that pro maf setup have EGR deleted do you know ?


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes it deletes the EGR valve I didn't have a EGR valve in my car and never had a check engine light for it. I ran the car for 15,000 miles and never had a check engine light for anything. Car always ran good.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

im getting rid of 

EGR 
SAI 
EVAP canister 
and 2nd o2 , i should be good to go then


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep your good to go I didn't have any of that in my car also the pcv valve is deleted in my car too.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got this from the UPS Guy. I'd like to thank Conn at Competition clutch for the great deal and for the great customer service.:thumbup:




















It came with ARP flywheel bolts, throw out bearing and alignment tool.
He also threw in a T-shirt.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

nice... let us know how it holds up :thumbup:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep I figured I would give it a try since I don't see anyone else running it on there VRT set ups. I couldn't go wrong with the price I got so that's why I went Competition Clutch and not Clutchmasters. Saved about $500 going with this clutch. And to repair the clutch it is only $300 shipped. :laugh:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing some more updates on your build !


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

**************UPDATE***********


Still waiting on:
Fuel rail 
Intercooler piping
Fuel injectors
Fuel pumps
Intercooler
Fuel cell
Fuel lines and fittings
also still waiting on Kevin (lugnuts) to finish with my ECU harness and software update. 


Here is what I was thinking for my fuel set-up. Let me know if it is over kill fuel pump wise. Should I just go with one from tank to surge tank and one from surge tank to rail? Or how its set up now?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Any reason not running the stock mk3 tank with stock mk3 pump. Myself, turbodub, and many others have used this with a surge tank on 500+whp cars with no issues.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Because its just going to be a drag car so I thought I would add a fuel cell and reduce a little bit of weight.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi Brian,
Do yourself a favor and keep the fuel tank in the car. It's plastic, lol.

You will be the same weight or lighter, because you won't have to run as much fuel in the stock tank/pump set-up as you would with the fuel cell.

Your wallet will weigh more though, haha.


E-mail me tomorrow, I want to go over some more things on your set-up to make your life easier.

Kevin


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Still waiting on a few things. I wish I had my old garage so I can work on my car. It is just to cold to do anything outside. I am going to try and see if my mom will let me use her garage so I can finish my car but I doubt it though because her corvette is stored in there.  


Here is a old video of my car when I had the side pipe and C2 630cc set-up. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/VR6Turbo500#p/u


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Looks good bud :thumbup: 
I'm curious to see how this turns out opcorn:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Parting the car out. I need money to go back to school and to buy a DD. Will trade engine for audi a4 or something along those lines. 

Also PM if you want to buy some parts.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow, can't believe you are getting rid of this thing.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah I didn't want to but I have to go back to school as my job is not supplying me enough hours so I thought it would be best to go now. Also If I don't sell the motor I will be putting it in a AWD Audi a4 in a year or 2. But if someone buys the motor that doesn't bother me I'll just finish school and buy me a new Ford GT500. :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Bthornton10 said:


> buy me a new Ford GT500. :laugh:


FAIL

/thread


----------

